# England 25-PDVC U codes and d code ?



## newton (Jan 5, 2013)

I love my England 25-PDVC till this year. I have had it for 8 years but this season I 'am
getting U code and some times a d code in the upper right window and some times it
will go out and then fill the burn pot with pellets or just go out.

What due the U and the d codes mean ??


----------



## imacman (Jan 5, 2013)

Never heard of a "U" code.  When was the stove last COMPLETELY taken apart and cleaned, along with the ENTIRE exhaust system?

Have you run the Englander Diagnostic on the control board?  http://www.englanderstoves.com/help/PelletStove/diagnostic_mode04.html


If all that checks out, and the stove is CLEAN, then try resetting the control board:

"Unplug the stove from the power outlet.

Plug the power lead back in.

You must press and hold the bottom 3 buttons all at the same time within 4 seconds and wait 3 seconds and then release buttons.  Display should read "F-5"

Wait 5 - 10 seconds for the F-5 readout display to go blank.

Unplug power lead - wait 5 seconds

Plug power lead back in and press both the room air temp buttons at the same time within 4 - 5 seconds, you should now see a letter (A, b, c or d) in the left digital display, you need to change this to d using the buttons below that number, once set to 'd' wait 10 - 15 seconds then unplug the power again and wait 5 seconds.

Plug power back in, then set the lower three (3) buttons to read 6 4 1 from left to right."


----------



## Cozy Old Coot (Jan 5, 2013)

imacman said:


> Unplug power lead - wait 5 seconds
> 
> Plug power lead back in and press both the *"BLOWER SPEED"* buttons at the same time within 4 - 5 seconds, you should now see a letter (A, b, c or d) in the left digital display, you need to change this to d using the buttons below that number, once set to 'd' wait 10 - 15 seconds then unplug the power again and wait 5 seconds.
> 
> Plug power back in, then set the lower three (3) buttons to read 6 4 1 from left to right."


 

There are no buttons labled "Room Air Temp" on the control panel of a 25 PDVC.

Like Imac said above, I have never heard of a U code either.


----------

